# The Witcher auf Netflix: Neues Bild zeigt Schwert des Serien-Hexers



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Neues Bild zeigt Schwert des Serien-Hexers*

						Es gibt ein neues Bild aus der Witcher-Serie, die noch in diesem Jahr auf Netflix starten soll. Dieses Mal steht das Schwert des Hexers im Vordergrund. Es scheint sich dabei um seine Hauptwaffe zu handeln, nicht um das Silberschwert, das in der Buchvorlage ohnehin nur selten zum Einsatz kam.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Neues Bild zeigt Schwert des Serien-Hexers*


----------



## Mahoy (26. September 2019)

Frei nach "Der 13te Krieger": Gib einem Serienproduzenten ein Schwert und er macht ein Messer daraus.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (26. September 2019)

Bisschen kurz 

Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass sein(e) Schwert(er) keine besonders große Rolle in den Büchern einnehmen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wird das Silberschwert auch nur in einer Kurzgeschichte explizit erwähnt.
Die meisten Menschen und Monster fallen ganz normal dem Stahlschwert zum Opfer.

Es ist auch nicht ganz eindeutig, wie viele Schwerter er im Verlauf der Bücher hat.


----------



## Mahoy (27. September 2019)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass sein(e) Schwert(er) keine besonders große Rolle in den Büchern einnehmen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wird das Silberschwert auch nur in einer Kurzgeschichte explizit erwähnt.



Das stimmt natürlich. In den Spielen werden die Schwerter deshalb so stark hervorgehoben, weil es eine taktische Komponente ist, die man bestens ins Gameplay einbringen kann.

Ehrlich gesagt stört's mich auch nicht, wenn Gerald in der Serie mit einem Kurzschwert unterwegs ist. Es ist nur halt sehr, sehr typisch für Serien, die Charaktere mit solchen auszustatten.

Die Gründe dafür sind ja auch durchaus triftig: Der Aufwand für Logistik, Choreographie/Training und Sicherheit der Darsteller und Kulissen ist ein ganzes Stück geringer, wenn die Klingenlänge in etwa der Armlänge entspricht.


----------

